

Syntax matters - osi
http://weblog.bignerdranch.com/?p=52

======
jcapote
I'd argue it's the ONLY thing that matters

~~~
stcredzero
Why? What about the underlying model? Procedural, OO, or functional?
Availability of libraries? Culture of the community? Efficiency of the
compiler/VM? Ease or difficulty of application deployment? Size of the minimum
memory footprint? Concepts for dealing with concurrency?

Why don't these matter?

------
KevBurnsJr
Long live the DSL.

